# Skimming honey



## Whitetailman (Dec 23, 2002)

What is the best way to skim the sediment that settles to the top of the honey in bucket before I bottle it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A sheet of saran wrap works well. A spatula slid under it (straight sideways, not "scraping") works pretty well if you don't want to waste the plastic.

Just running the honey off the bottom with a honey gate and stopping when you get to the scum isn't entirely impractical either.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

After skimming you can feed that back to the bees.
Dan


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Huh? How does the "saran wrap" method work? Lay it on top and then withdraw and the skim comes off with it?


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i used paper towels before
Yes just lay it on top and pull it off, do a couple of times if necessary
silly me i never thought of giving it back to the bees, yet at the same time i hated throwing in the trash, we all learn something new every day dont we


----------

